#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ο Μηχανικός στο Έπος του 1940

## aim

*O Μηχανικός στο Έπος του 1940*
*του Θεοδόση Π. Τάσιο**



εφημ. "Το Βήμα" 3-3-2002

 Τώρα που προωθούνται (ή συνωθούνται) τα Μεγάλα Τεχνικά Εργα. Τώρα που τα έργα Πολιτικού Μηχανικού (μαζύ με τα οικοδομικά) αναγνωρίσθηκαν ως η μεγαλύτερη Βιομηχανία της Χώρας. Τώρα που ο εθνικός κομφουζιονισμός αμβλύνεται και επιτρέπει την υπέρβαση της φαρισαϊκής εξίσωσης «εργολάβος ίσον απατεών». Τώρα είναι (επιτέλους) καιρός ν' αναμνησθούμε οτι ελληνικά χέρια, ελληνικά λεφτά, ελληνική διευθυντική οργάνωση κι ελληνική τεχνογνωσία, κατασκεύασαν (πρίν απο 65 χρόνια) ένα μέγιστο τεχνικό έργο: Την οχύρωση των Βορείων Συνόρων της Χώρας, κατασκευασμένη απ' τον Ελληνικό Στρατό κι απ' τους έλληνες Μηχανικούς. Στη συνοριακή γραμμή Ελλάδας - Βουλγαρίας, κατασκευάσθηκαν 21 Οχυρά (μεταξύ των οποίων η Παπαδοπούλα, το Ιστίμπεη, το Αρπαλούκι, το Ρούπελ, το Περιθώρι, το Πυραμιδοειδές κ.ά.). Το καθένα-τους ήταν ενα περίκλειστο έργο ικανό να αμυνθή προς κάθε κατεύθυνση, με επιφανειακά έργα βολής (πυροβόλων, όλμων, βομβιδοβόλων, πολυβόλων κλπ.) και με ποικίλα άλλα υπόγεια έργα εγκαταστάσεων υποστήριξης (διοικητήριο, θάλαμοι, διαβιβάσεις, μαγειρεία, αποθήκες κάθε είδους, δεξαμενές, νοσοκομείο, συστήματα αερισμού και φωτισμού, αποχετεύσεις κλπ.). Ανάμεσα σε κάθε Οχυρό προς τα γειτονικά-του και προς τη μεθόριο, είχαν κατασκευασθή έργα εκστρατείας και θέσεις μάχης για την επιβράδυνση του εχθρού, μαζύ με ισχυρά αντιαρματικά κωλύματα, οδικό δίκτυο κλπ.

*1. Ιδού πρώτα μια συνοπτική παρουσίαση του Εργου:*

** Περίοδος 1937-1940*

* Δαπάνη 1,5 δισεκατομμύριο τοτινές δραχμές (η σημερινή ισοδυναμία των οποίων μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 2 έως 20 τρισεκατομμύρια δραχμές, ανάλογα με τον τρόπο με τον οποίον θα βρεθή η αντιστοιχία).

* Σύνολο ημερομισθίων 3.000.000

* Μήκος υπογείων στοών 24.000 μ.

* Μήκος υπογείων καταφυγίων 13.000 μ.

* Υπόγειες και επιφανειακές εκσκαφές 900.000 κυβ. μ.

* Τσιμέντο (ειδικό 500 χγ/εκ², καί κοινό) 66.000 τόνοι

* Σκυροδέματα (οπλισμένα και άοπλα) 180.000 κυβ. μ.

* Σιδηροπλισμός 12.000 τόνοι

* Σωλήνες αερισμού 17.000 μ.

* Σωλήνες ύδρευσης 75.000 μ.

* Σωλήνες αποχέτευσης 24.000 μ.

Κάθε σύγκριση με τον υπόγειο σιδηρόδρομο των Αθηνών ή μ' οποιοδήποτε άλλο σύγχρονο τεχνικό έργο, κάνει τον θαυμασμό-μας να μεγαλώνη για το επίτευγμα εκείνο - ιδίως άν ληφθή υπόψη η διασπορά του έργου σε δυσπροσπέλαστα βουνά, οι δυσμενέστατες καιρικές συνθήκες (και το κράτος δυσαρέστων πολιτικών συνθηκών). Κι όμως, το δημόσιο αυτό Εργο πραγματοποιήθηκε φτηνά, σωστά και γρήγορα!

Τί είχαν παραπάνω εκείνοι οι πατεράδες κι οι παππούδες-μας, που δέν το 'χουμε εμείς; Αντε, ντέ... Μερικοί κακεντρεχείς, λένε οτι είχαν λίγο μεγαλύτερη δόση απο κείνη την ιδιότητα η οποία (λόγω εντόπιας ανεπάρκειας :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:  βαφτίζεται με τον αρβανίτικο όρο «μπέσα». Κι είχαν βέβαια κι έναν εμπειρότατον μάνατζερ που λεγόταν Ελληνικός Στρατός - μια αναγνώριση η οποία δέν ακούγεται όσο συχνά οφείλεται.

*2. Οσο για την στρατηγική αποδοτικότητα του Εργου*, φαντασθήτε την προοπτική πλαισίωσής-του με τον κύριο όγκο του Στρατού Εκστρατείας, για την αντιμετώπιση του βαλκανικού αντιπάλου, κατά του οποίου προοριζόταν το Εργο. Αντ' αυτού, η οχύρωση των Βορείων Συνόρων πλαισιώθηκε μόνον με τα ανεπαρκέστατα υπόλοιπα του ελληνοϊταλικού μετώπου. Παρά ταύτα, άν εξαιρέσετε τα δύο άκρα της Γραμμής των οχυρών (το μεθοριακό Μπέλες και τον Εχίνο/Νυμφαία μετά την εκκένωση της Δυτικής Θράκης), οι Γερμανοί δέν παρεβίασαν πουθενά το φράγμα της οχυρωμένης Γραμμής Μπέλες-Νέστος. Ούτε οι βομβαρδισμοί του πολυάριθμου γερμανικού πυροβολικού, ούτε οι βολές με όπλα ευθυτενούς τροχιάς κατάφεραν τίποτα το ουσιώδες. Κι οι φρουρές των οχυρών αυτών μπόρεσαν κατ' επανάληψη να βγούν στην επιφάνεια, και να εκκαθαρίσουν τα γερμανικά τμήματα που είχαν «επικαθήσει» στον χώρο τους. Οταν μετά την συνθηκολόγηση, ο υποστράτηγος Schneider (επικεφαλής γερμανικής επιτροπής μελέτης της οχύρωσης) θα περπατήση επι έναν μήνα τη Γραμμή, θα γράψη οτι τα οχυρά αυτά είχαν επιτύχει το βέλτιστον σε σύγκριση με οποιαδήποτε άλλη ανάλογη οχυρωματική Γραμμή στην Ευρώπη. Και θα ζητήση απ' τον καθηγητή της Γεωλογίας Μητσόπουλον, ερμηνείαν της μεγάλης αντοχής του σκυροδέματος των έργων...

*3. Το Εργο μελετήθηκε εξ ολοκλήρου απο το Μηχανικό του Ελληνικού Στρατού*, αφού βεβαίως ο γενικός σχεδιασμός απο τακτική άποψη είχε γίνει απ' το Πεζικό και το Πυροβολικό. Δέν είναι μέσα στους σκοπούς αυτού του Σημειώματος να περιγράψη τις άλλες εκείνες «μάχες», τις διανοητικές, οι οποίες δόθηκαν για τη σύλληψη, την τεκμηρίωση, τον υπολογισμό, τη σχεδίαση και την προδιαγραφή του όλου εγχειρήματος. (Ας θυμηθούμε και το ανάλογον του Αρχιμήδους με τους γερανούς-του στην άμυνα των Συρακουσών). Αλλ' είναι ευχάριστο καθήκον να σημειώσουμε εδώ και τον ρόλο του Εθν. Μ. Πολυτεχνείου σ' αυτήν την προσπάθεια, ιδίως όσον αφορά την όπλιση, τη σύνθεση και τον έλεγχο Ποιότητας του σκυροδέματος του Εργου. Ο πρώτος Καθηγητής του Ωπλισμένου Σκυροδέματος στο Πολυτεχνείο, ο αείμνηστος Περικλής Παρασκευόπουλος, ήταν ένας απ' τους οτρηρότερους συνεργάτες αυτής της προσπάθειας.

Ευχαριστίες οφείλονται στο Γενικό Επιτελείο Στρατού, στη Διεύθυνση Ιστορίας Στρατού και στη Διεύθυνση Μηχανικού για την ευγενική άδειά-τους να ανακοινωθούν μερικά διαβαθμισμένα ιστορικά στοιχεία.

(*) Ο κ. Θεοδόσης Π. Τάσιος είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής του Εθνικού Μετσοβίου Πολυτεχνείου.

----------

Athan

----------


## nicoza

πολυ ενδιαφερον φαινεται!

----------


## Ubiquites

Όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

----------

